# Pokemon: Master Quest Main RP Thread



## Michellism (Apr 16, 2012)

*New Members are Welcomed with cake* 

*Rules*
*No spamming: *At least make a paragraph. Anything less then 5 sentences is considered spam as well.
*No Godmodding:* I'll be reading each and every post in here. If I see godmodding, I'll have it addressed. If you think something is godmodding, PM me the post and I'll look it over again.
*No long OOC conversations: *We have  for that 
*No insulting:* Seriously. IC insults are allowed if there's a just cause. 
*Turn off your Sig*

*About controlling other people's characters:* if you really need an action and he's offline until tomorrow, you can do it but not something that involves something detrimental to the other dudes character.

Also, if he/she gives you permission to do so, then you can do anything as long as the PC doesn't die. 

The original owner is still the one who decides if he accepts the events.

*Alright fellow Rpers embark on the greatest adventure of all time and claim the thrown of Pokemon Master​*​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 18, 2012)

*Enters Luke Razer*
​

" Lu~ke, it?s alredy nine O' clock. Don?t you have to be at Professor Tin?s place soon? "

The voice of a woman went all the way to the second floor of the house. The sound of water falling  could be heard too as from a room, a teenager came out. His skin was white, his body was toned clearly showing that he uses to do exercise. His eyes green like emralds somehow making a good combination with his spiky blue hair which was slightly slicked back as if it were being pulled back by the wind. At that point in the morning, teenager was only using boxers. He had a clueless expression in his face while in his mouth a teeth brush. 

His name was Luke Razer, a new trainer that just not long ago received his first pokemon which strangely wasn?t one of the usual starting pokemon a rookie trainer would get. This day he was going to officialy start his journey but first he had to make a certain favor to the professor of the town.

" What is she talking ab- "he stopped his nonsensical question once his brain remembered the business his sister was speaking about." Damn! I?m going late. That old man told me to be on time, I don?t wanna be scolded again! "he yeleld to himself while speeding his morning activities such asbrushing his teeth and putting his clothes on. 

Now he was wearing a set consisting in a pair of red and white sneakers, white short trousers which had a red thick stripe on the front of each leg, reaching until some centimeters under his knees. A blue belt together with a tight blue short sleeved T-shirt. And finally a white vest with some red and yellow details. Hurrying towards his bed, he puts on a pair of white fingerless gloves and some glasses with green crystals giving him some kinda cool appearance.

" Oi, Gaou! Wake up, we are leaving! "

" Shi~nx "

On his bed a small creature similar to a lion with yellow and black fur, yawned as it slowly started to wake up. It was Gaou, a very rare Shinx which happened to be of a different color from the usual. This Shinx was given to Luke around a week ago by Professor Tin who basically threatened the blue-haired teenager to train ahrd and make that pokemon into a strong one. 

Jumping from the stairs all the way to the ground floor, both Luke and gaou left the house running towards the lab.

" Oh my, he left without taking his breakfast "
----------------
Razer and Gaou could be seen running at full speed through the town. They were in a rush already knowing how strict Professor Tin was.

" Fine, fine, fine, fine!! we will be fine, we will be there on time partner!"he yelled.

" Shinx! "

In the end they were at the front of the building. They were panting a little since it was along run almost from the other side of the town all the way up to the lab.


----------



## Michellism (Apr 18, 2012)

*Violet 
Dragonite Bay; Orange Dew Island*

"Always remember" A Whirlwind of debris and dust swarmed around making visibility an all time low. However a silhoutte could be seen, It almost looked human but a second glance. No. It wasn't. A Pokemon? But how? What is this type of pokemon.

He remains nothing more than a grey figure amounts the swirling storm. Violet holds her arm over her eyes trying to send off the wind. As an acts a visor she tries to make clear of the figure before she speaks out. "Who are you? What are you?!" A gyser of black colors and purple hue spilled from the tornado.

The creatures voice becoming violent "Always remember...." It brought the orb of energy to it's hand and for a moment she could see. Red. Red eyes. Filled with hatred the like she's never seen. "ALWAYS REMEMBER THAT YOU HUMANS BROUGHT THIS UPON YOURSELF!" The wave of energy raced at her as she let out a cry.

*CHIRP CHIRP CHIRP! WAKE UP! WAKE UP!*

Violet kicked up violently finding herself safe in her bed. Her Willowpi alarm clock continue to crow as she fought to set her sights. Her room was adorned with pokemon memorablia. On the floor was a wii hooked up to her tv which she had let on having fall asleep playing a game about a strange italian plumber.

She rubbed her eyes and let out a huge yawn. She would find her Charmander on her lap giving her a lookover before turning on it's side letting out a soft sigh "char" 

"Heheh I see I'm not the only lazy one here" She said placing her hand on her orange companion's belly. She smiled, She had gotten her Charmander from Professor Ore just a week ago. However, Her adventure...Has yet to begun. "Ahh this is great" Tossing back she puffed out her chest feeling quite proud of herself.

Unbeknowst to her father was heading up the stairs having found his prized magikarp baseball cards all burned to a cinder thanks to Violet's Charmander. "Honey but she's just a new trainer" Violet's mother said trying to calm down the now tauros like man. "Stop making excuses for her, When I began my pokemon adventure I made sure my pokemon was under tight orders isn't that right Poliwhirl!"

"POLI!" The poliwhirl said taking a moment to flex it's muscles. Opening the door he found his irresponsible daughter and her lazy pokemon strewn out on the floor, her room looking as if it had been hit by a hurricane. "Hey dad how's it hanging?" She said with a smile while Charmander added to it with a lackluster spirit.

"AND OUT YOU GO!" Violet was tossed out of her front door dressed and all with a backpack and her charmander. "But dad!"She said rubbing her head. "AND DON'T COME BACK UNTIL YOU'VE GOTTEN ALL 8 BADGES!" The man said before slamming his door grumbling under his breath about responsibility.

Violet looked around the town and thought "What now?"​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 18, 2012)

Logan Yune Maxwell​
The sun was stunning, the resounding sea soothed the senses of this young man   who's hair is a radiant as the sun, a brilliant blond young man who's were as blue as the sky above who were filled with creatures who flapped their numerous feathers at the rhythm of the calm relaxing breeze, a young man known as none other than, Logan kneel on the floor, his hands were some brown shaded gloves, his skin was greased, fixing a motor for a bike that was a few inches away from his side. Dragonite bay, these was the port were this young man hailed from, a smile brew through his lips, a slightly small creature, with fins not only on it's head, but on its tail as well, no, it would be best to say that its tail was its fin, skin as blue and clear as the ocean in a sunny after noon, tiny feet that playful coursed through the earth beneath it, a long smile that coursed through one cheek to the other, a cute creature that many knew as Mudkip.

The young man, holding a wrench within its grip tightening its final bolt. He released a slight grunt following a sigh, a smile marked his lip, his arm coursed through his cheek to noticed he had smudged his face with the greasy material it held. Noticing so he chuckled to himself, standing in his own two feet before lifting set motor and placing it within a steel like box, closing the compartment and pulling away from it, demonstrating a bike that was painted a slight color of lavender. 

"Finally, done. All it needs now is to be wired up. And all the process would be complete."

He mumbled under his breath, while picking a slight towel from a wooden table, filled with wrenches and bolts, hammers and nails, saws and other mechanical materials. He wiped the grease from his arms and started to bask in the success of this marvelous endeavor. His eyes drifted towards these creature know as Mudkip. Crossing his hands as he looked at her playfully running side to side. A flock of children were around her, laughter filled the void and he could not help but release a smile that would soon be followed by a

"Mudkip, it's time to head in."

The creature quickly turned to the voice of the young blonde. The kids waved their hands to the young man, also known as a simple trainer of the region. He responded with a soldiers salute, and the kids headed out towards their fun. His head glanced at them as they distance from their position. Farther and father.

"..Today's the day, huh? A day were a kid like me finally gets to spread his wings. You ready, girl? It's about time we tested you out there."

_"Mudkip!"_

And energetic response. The young man stretched and rose his arm creating a fist, he soon brought it down and said.

"That's the spirit! Let's head out and begin out adventure... ehh soon as I clean up of course. And eat something... and probably take a small nap"

Mudkip glared, her stare was disappointed, and her eyes pierced through him as if not believing what the trainer Logan had just implied.

"..fine I get it. But let me get ready first."

Both nodded. This would be the commence of a child's dream.


----------



## Michellism (Apr 18, 2012)

*Violet
Dragonite Bay; Orange Dew Island*

The young girl slouched forward exhaling as hard as she could, her charmander quickly mimicked her motion as they walked through town. Open her wallet a fly literally flew out of it leaving behind nothing more than droppings and broken dreams.

"Dad doesn't understand, HOW AM I SUPPOSE TO BE A SUCCESSFUL POKEMON TRAINER IF I DON'T HAVE ANY MONEY!" She yelled out causing a nearby biker to crash into a trash can. The owner upset at the boy quickly scolded him despite apologizing. "He could've at least given me some allowance" Charmander nodded his head in agreement.  

"So it's money you need huh Kid? I Think I can help" A Voice broke through, looking back Violet was greeted but a sweating fat hiker. His jacket two sizes too small could not conceal the stripes of sweat stains that had accumlated on his dress shirt. His face covered in a blanket of greasy sweet as he bit into another oran berry.

Immediately creeped out she rejected the offer and stepped back. Her charmander taking the fore front with his tail ablaze. "Easy kid! Easy. I Need a favor and you're the trainer I need. You see I've been wanting to get to gravelers ground but theres this grass pokemon that's been blocking my way and well.....I only have rock types" He said as his head hung low.

Charmander and Violet both exchanged glances before looking back at the man. "What do you want us to do about it?" The man leaned forward before blurting it out "DEFEAT IT WHAT ELSE DO YOU THINK DUH!" His spit flew at Violet as it she nearly avoided contact with it. Despite having the type advantage Violet actually was never in a pokemon battle and was pretty nervous.

"Look I'll pay you 100 P if you do it. I really need that damn pokemon out of the way" With money insight she and both charmander nodded. "RIGHT! We'll do it!"​


----------



## Chaos (Apr 19, 2012)

*Black Faith, Team Mystery Base*

Black's hand almost crushed the kid's shoulder. "Ya think ya can just do that, eh?" Several grunts turned around to see why someone was screaming in the break room. The kid turned around, dislodging the hand on his shoulder and looked Black straight in his furious eyes. "What are you talking about?" Black smiled, a horrible, twisted smile that promised pain. "Ya walked into me, kid. Ya can't just do that." The kid's face revealed confusion. "I bumped you when I walked past, maybe. Did you see how crowded it is?" Black's hand shot forward and seized the kid by the neck. "Smart-assing little shit."

He threw the kid on his back. "What the hell do you think you're doing?" Black just smiled that horrid smile again. "I think I'm challenging ya to a Pok?mon fight, here and now, tool." The kid looked around, trying to find supporters in the crowd. After a few seconds he turned back to Black. _It's a criminal organization's break room, little shit, what did you expect._ "Come on, shit-for-brains, I haven't got all day. You gonna fight or chicken out?" "Fight, fight, fight, fight!" All eyes were now turned towards the confrontation in the centre of the lunch room. The kid scrambled to his feet. He'd started breathing heavier and was now eyeing Black with the same eyes. Cold, furious eyes. "Bring it, then." He snarled.

The kid threw a Pok?ball on the floor before him, revealing a Totodile. "Get this fucker good, Fang." Black laughed. "He's taking it, people. Little shit is standing up for his pride!" He casually tossed his own Pok?ball to the floor. A red shape appeared, growing to the size of a starter Pok?mon... and then it just kept growing. Ridges and a nasty horn grew on the silhouette until it solidified. "Little shit, meet Bash." The Rhyhorn let out a roar. The kid with the Totodile smiled. Black answered with a smile of his own. "What's so funny?"

"Water beats both ground and rock, big fella. Know your type advantages." Black cackled. "Really, son? Let's get it on, then." The kid shrugged. "Totodile, Water Gun!" Black jumped on Bash' back. "Tackle!" Bash charged. Just before the spray of water reached the Rhyhorn, Black jumped forward with a scream of rage. The jump brought him over the Totodile and right onto the surprised kid. Black's right fist cocked, then smashed against the kid's head with a devastating punch. Black smiled as he felt the kid's jawbone break under his blow. He grabbed him by the hair, pulled him down and planted a knee into his face. He then once more grabbed the kid by the throat and threw him backward, where he lay very still. The chants from the other grunts had died down.

"Little shit can not continue the battle. The winner is... me." Black spat on the unconscious kid's face. "I know my type advantages very well, kid. Fighting beats pussy."


----------



## Chaos (Apr 19, 2012)

*"Bug Catcher" Josh - Dragonite Bay*

"So you're back for more." The boy looked down on Josh, like he'd done before. This time however, Josh answered simply with a smile. "That bug of yours will just go down again, Josh. My Pok?mon is a certified League starter and the only thing that will happen in a rematch is it being burned again." _Not this time, Kevin, not this time._ The two boys faced off in a deserted street. Minutes ago, Josh had ticked Kevin on the shoulder and challenged him to a rematch. Kevin had laughed and led Josh and his own posse to the abandoned street. "Who wants to see me beat down bug-boy again?"

This time however, things would be different. Josh answered with a simple shrug and stepped back, grabbing his lone pok?ball. "One move, Josh, and you're down again." Kevin threw his pok?ball on the ground before him and a Charmander appeared. "If you say so, Kev." Josh flashed a smile then threw his pok?ball up on the roof to the left side of the street. "Ravager! Rollout. Like we practiced!" The Venipede that had appeared started rolling around on the roof, building momentum.

"Josh, what the fuck? You challenge me to a rematch and then don't even dare to bring your Pok?mon straight out?" Josh shrugged again, smiling, daring Kevin to do something. "Well alright. Won't change a thing. Blaze, ember!" The Charmander puffed out some glowing embers, which easily fell short of the roof. "Keep rolling, boy." Josh calmly instructed his Venipede. "You call this a fight?" One of Kevin's posse yelled. "Yea boy, take me head-on if you dare!" Kevin yelled, more than aware that his Charmander would not be able to scale the wall to the roof. _You'll get more head-on than you bargained for, Kev._

"All right, fuck this shit. I'm out of here. This is no battle, stupid bug-boy." Kevin spat. Josh checked the roof. Venipede had reached a frightening speed, crossing the roof every few seconds. "Kev, wait, I'll bring Ravager down." Kevin half-turned back, then smiled. "Okay, bring it." Josh replayed in his mind his last battle with Kevin. Ravager hadn't stood a chance, a single ember had been enough to finish him off. Now however, things were a bit different. Josh and Ravager had trained, oh yes they had.

_Now._ "Ravager, left curve rollout bomb!" Ravager had reached his critical speed, him being up on the rooftop buying him the time to power his move up to its most powerful form. _Now, the only danger is in coming in straight. Which, with our training, is no longer a danger._ Josh flashed a smile while Kevin emphatically screamed, "That's not even a move, you stupid bug kid! Blaze, Ember the shit out of that thing!" Ravager banked a sharp left turn then sped straight off the building's roof. The Ember attack went straight past him as Ravager made a perfect curve in flight. _Straight attacks are never gonna cut it. To be the best, you need a little more..._

Ravager completed his airborne turn, crashing heavily into Kevin's Charmander. _...effect._ The Charmander flew back, smashing into the opposite wall, tell-tale spirals appearing in its eyes. Ravager casually rolled out and got back to his normal stance. Kevin stood dumb-founded, his mouth open in utter confusion. "But... but... that move, it can't..." _On maximum velocity it can, you dumb pig._ Josh shrugged a third time and recalled Ravager back into his pok?ball. "Well, it did." He said and smiled, their training had done exactly what he wanted. The others had also fallen silent, glancing first at Kevin, then at Josh and back again. Josh saw shame redden Kevin's cheeks. He just lost in front of all his friends to a Bug Catcher.

"You cheated! You didn't face Blaze at all!" Kevin yelled, then ran off. His friends looked around, eyeing Josh with just a little bit respect, then followed after him. Josh smiled. _Every obstacle can be overcome with enough thinking and training. You, Kevin, were just the first of a great many._


----------



## Chronos (Apr 19, 2012)

Logan Maxwell​
The trainer had finally started to walk along the road outside of Dragonite Bay out, a small trainer had approached the young man and had challenged him to a pokemon battle, Logan being lost of words only gave a faint smile along with nodding slowly. The trainers stood in the middle of the grassy plain and held their pokeballs in their hands, Logan playfully throwing it towards the air and catching it back in his hands, hie eyes fixed on the trainer before him, a young man who's hair was the shade of dark brown, green eyes and tall. Around 1 or 2 years younger than the young man, he continued to wait till he witnessed the trainer before him finally open his mouth and state the rules.

_"Fine! Here we go! One on one battle, the first pokemon who get's K.O'd loses"_

"Sounds like a fair deal. Alright, let's get this started now!" 

_"Go Phanpy!"_

The trainer howled out the name of his creature, this arms swung with powerful momentum, the ball once inched away from the earth, it opened and flashing lighting coursed out the ball and started to shape into a small like form, an elephant like form, a slightly long snout  once it came out, it leaded and readied itself in a stance, it was rather a cute pokemon, small legs, small tail, large head while it has oval shaped eyes.

Logan continued to play with the pokeball held within his hand, he soon threw it towards the sky and after a few seconds the ball opened and yet again a flashing lightning came out and released his pokemon, Mudkip. The ball started to descend, Logan quickly grabbed it and held it within his hands, a smirk brew on his lips as he say.

"Begin! Mudkip! Use tackle!"

The small creature rocketed towards Phanpy with great speed, the trainer was quick and vigilant, he released a confident chuckle and soon, extending his hand and pointing towards the distance where Logan stood he commanded to his faithful pokemon

_"Phanpy! Quickly use rollout!"_

The elephant creature soon curled into a ball and started to spin uncontrollably, like a wheel it started to coursed through the earth and reach the young man that was before him, Logan's eyes jolted open as he witnessed this event occur, his mouth opened but it was too late

*-Smash-*

Phanpy had collided with Mudkip and caused to tackle to loose it effectiveness, Mudkip way thrown towards the distance and hit square on the ground, it slowly stood as she saw that Phanpy was hurling toward her with great speed once again.

"Mudkip! Use Water Gun!"

Inhaling the small creature shot a powerful stream of water from it's mouth. It crashed with the creature with ended with it losing it's balance in the form and soon being rocketed towards it's trainer. It looked in pain, it seemed that that type of technique would hurt it much more than what tackle would do.

"Is that a rock type? It seems like it's weak against water pokemon. Seems like this is my opportunity to use this to my advantage! Go, Mudkip! Rush towards that Phanpy and use Water Gun again!"


Phanpy started to stand once more, the trainer soon witnessed that the pokemon known as Mudkip started to rush towards them at amazing speed, its eyes were confident.

_'Phanpy quickly use Rollout again, try dodging those water guns!"_

Phanpy propelled itself towards the sky and started to curl up once more, throwing itself and rolling on the earth beneath it. Logan smirked as he awaited it.It rushed towards Mudkip with flailing speed, he soon yelled.

"Mudkip jump."

She did exactly as he command, at the last second, the Phanpy's rollout had missed completely.

"Now that you're atop of it use water gun!"  

It shot it's water stream, the Phanpy under it, it hit directly on it's back forcing it towards the ground and unable to move. 

"Now finish it with tackle!"

As it descended upon the pokemon, its head collided with it's body that laid on the grassy earth. A small crack and smash were heard, smoke started to emanate from the area as it soon cleared. Phanpy had it eyes in shape of swirls and could not stand, it was K.O'd. Logan jumped one and pumped his fist as he declared.

"We won Mudkip!"

Mudkip rushed towards her trainer and jumped on his arm, he held her and started to spin, once, twice, three time before lifting her towards the sky/

"Your first win! Mudkip I'm so proud."

_"Urrg! You cheated! You never said that you had a pokemon that had an advantage over mine!"_

"When does it said that i had to tell?"

They to have their laugh as the trainer before him started to fit over his loss.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2012)

*Luke Razer*

*Mission? Bring me the hostile Deino! I*​
*Borua Bone Island - Iron Husk Town*

The entrance to the lab opened as an old man with a Salamence came out from the building. He looked at Luke with a serious stare before nodding. This man was Professor Tin, a well known pokemon professor who in his prime was apparently a powerful trainer together with the dragon pokemon accompanying him. It?s well known that they defeated the Elite Four long time ago. He is also well known for his harsh philosophy of only the strong having the right to survive.

" So what?s up - "

" You?re late, kid. How am I supossed to rely on you if you keep getting late? Same happened when I gave you that guy. " pointing at Shinx.

" _Late?_... heheh, sorry for that. So what was it you wanted me to do? "the young trainer asked trying not to make the man get mad. He knew pretty well how much of a temper Professor Tin had.

" I don?t have much time so I will tell you right away. You must go to Silver Route and catch a certain pokemon, it will help you to see if that one is strong enough to lead you tot he top too. " the man said referring to Gaou with "that one". He still didn?t believe that a playful Shinx such as Gaou was good enough to be strong.

" Shinx? "

" What pokemon? is it a Poochyena or something? "

" It?s a Deino. The officer has told me that a Deino has been causing troubles, so I?m telling you to get the job done. once you have caught it, bring it back to the lab. I have a few things to give you before you depart. "he said giving the blue-haired teenager a single pokeball. Apparently it was more of a challenge to prove Professor Tin that Gaou was strong enough.

Once the tal with Professor Tin finished, Luke and his Shinx left towards Silver Route. Silver Route is a snowy wasteland that connects Iron Husk Town to Hannabell Village. It is well known that many pokemon live there including aggressive Deinos however it was a first for a Deino to be so territorial that it would be attacking people alone. 

" Even Officer Jenny had to put a reward if someone catches it. It must be a strong one! right, partner? "he spoke with excitement as both him and his pokemon  were walking.

" Shinx! "the electric creature replied happily at the excitement of his master. In the week they have been together, Luke noticed that Shinx was pretty hyperactive and a glutton and that although Gaou didn?t place much importance in fighting, he was not a weak pokemon.

Minutes passed before they could reach the snowy path of the Silver Route. Both Luke and Gaou looking at their surroundings trying to catch a glimpse of the place from where the Deino they were looking for could appear. From his pocket, Razer took out a bar of chocolate which  eunwrapped and split it into two parts. With that snow and cold air he obviously was shivering a little and what would be best but chocolate to get some more energy and warm?

" Gaou, eat it. We need energy for the fight. "he said smiling at Shinx who enthusiastically accepted the treat.

" Shinx! "

Suddenly a growl called the attention of the pair. Luke started to look around though by the time he realized, Gaou was already looking at their back and growling. Razer turned to see what was going on only to find the objective in front of them. By the way it was approaching to them, Deino wasn?t really happy of having them in its territory. Be it that it got attracted by the noise of their "conversation" or by the smell of food, a violent dragon pokemon was already about to attack them.

" Let?s do this, Gaou! After this we can start our journey " the green-eyed boy stated with a big grin in his face. His statement followed by a roar from his friend who was ready for the fight.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 19, 2012)

*Hishio Region - Dragonite Bay*​
In a small harbor town we see a mother hold her child's hand as they walk towards their house. The child is no more then 7 years old, and its other arm is tightly wrapped around a Dragonair plushie. Suddenly they see a young girl in front of them. The two slowed down slightly as the girl looked at them, her dark blue eyes focusing on the mother. "Hello."

She spoke politely, the mother replying with a 'Hello' of her own, her little boy through blushed as he saw the tall stranger, she was really pretty. Her long blond hair was fashionable, and her clothes were very city-like, she probably wasn't from around here. "Can you direct me to Professor Ore's residence. I can't seem to find it..." Smiling innocently the tall blond girl soon received information that the good professor was out swimming with his Oshawot and that it might be best to wait for him at the entrance to his house.

Thanking the woman the dark blue eyes of the girl focused on the boy hugging his Dragonair pushie. "And thank you too, that's a nice pushie you have there." The little boy blushed and looked at the ground, getting embarrassed as his mother spoke. "Say thank you Ben." The little kid barely looked up, but let out a quiet and uncertain 'Thank you.'
Crouching down to Ben's height the pretty girl looked at the small boy and smiled. "It's nice to meet you Ben, my name is Milly."

Minutes later Milly was in front of the property she was told belonged to professor Ore, her backpack neatly put over her right shoulder as she texted a friend back in Sairu.

*"Just arrived in Dragonite Bay. The people here are super friendly. Can't wait to get my pokemon. "*

Pressing send Milly adjusted her white blouse, rolling the sleeves up a little and unbuttoning the top button. Hishio sure was hot...

In a few ways she was similar to Ben back there, she too was a bit uncertain of what she was getting in to, leaving her home, Domino to go out on adventure, to travel on her own, and train a pokemon. Instantly her mind shifted to the images of the Yearly Domino Tournament hosted by Seto Kaiba. The images of a large Nidoking battling an Arcanine, Charizards spewing flames from the sky and large Blastiose showing what they were made of.

And she was going to train those pokemon? "Hello, can I help?" Getting scared for a second as she was dragged out of her thoughts Milly turned around and saw a man wearing a white lab coat with an Oshawot on his shoulder walking towards her. Milly assumed this was the professor. "Um, good day. I'm Milly Ashford, from Sairu..." The man walked up to her, a bit taller then the girl as he looked at her for a second.

"Ahhh yes, Diethard's granddaughter!~" The man said out loud, in a very jolly tone. Memories of days long gone coming back to his mind. "Yes yes, you must be here for your pokemon then." Milly smiled, though the image or a large Steelix still made her a bit uneasy. Once inside though, she saw the line of available starters. All the traditional, and Hishio exclusive starters were there. "Um, is this all?" She asked a bit tentatively. The professor turned towards her and jokingly asked. "What? You didn't expect a Nidoking did you?" Milly raised her arms and shook her head, blushing in embarrassment ever so slightly. "NO, no of course not!"

After a few more seconds of making sure she pressed the touchscreen and chose her pokemon. A red and white pokeball was loaded with her pokemon and Ore gave her the pokeball. "Well then Milly, you're all set. give your grandfather my best when you speak to him." Milly nodded with a smile on her face, taking the 5 empty pokeballs and putting them in her backpack as she got ready to leave. She wanted to get on her way as soon as possible.

"I will Professor! Goodbye!" She was soon out of the house, waving bye to the little Oshawot on Ore's shoulder as she kept the pokeball with her first pokemon in her hand. Remembering what the good professor said, to take good care of it, she soon entered an empty street and pressed the button on the ball. Suddenly it opened and released a little blue creature. "Pip-piplup!" It said as it jumped out and took a look at Milly.

"Piplup..." She said more to herself then to anyone else as she gazed at the small blue creature curiously. Snapping out of it though, the rookie trainer spoke. "Hi Piplup. I'm Milly! Ummm would you like a poke-snack?" The little penguin like pokemon smiled and moved its little arms around, all excited. Picking it up Milly smiled too. "You're sooo cute~" This was an awesome feeling, getting your very own pokemon and getting to train it, feed it and travel with it... Of course Milly had only a vision in her mind, but the adventure that she would embark on would be much bigger. And she would start her time as a pokemon trainer in this little town, surrounded by these orange-red trees. Though before she left this town, she had to go to a cafe, and take a picture of Piplup...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 19, 2012)

Maxi Luciano

Team Mystery Base

She had just arrived back in the city, after returning from a vacation. The trip with some close friends, had been a little present they had treated themselves to on account of successfully graduating just a while before. And so Maxi, Kitty her dear Vulpix and company had spent over a week getting pampered and tanned.

But now it was time for business, she great plans for the future and they would start here at this base. Here she would start her career as a Team Mystery member, though with her desire to make it on her own instead of relying on her father's position, she would have to partner up for now. Seeing as how most grunts were morons, she wasn't expecting much.

So far that reason she wasn't that surprised to see a bunch of idiots gathered in the break room, they had formed a circle around what she thought was a pokemon battle. She couldn't help but be curious, peeking in from between a gap between two grunts and was disgusted by what she saw. Some barbarian had just kicked the living crap out of some kid, what a Totodile and Rhyhorn were doing at the scene was lost on her as this was just an ordinary fist fight.

Whatever the reason, she moved on as she felt this was beneath her. "I'll have a talk with papa about this, this is not what Team Mystery should stand for." She grabbed her pokeball, releasing her shiny Vulpix from it and cradled Kitty in her arms as she headed to the office of the base's chief.

"What do you think baby?" She asked her most treasured possession. "They wouldn't dare partner me up with just some moron right, they should know it's only the best for me."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2012)

*Dave Strider*
_The Man, the Myth, the Legend_​
Dave Strider walks the bustling streets of January city, like any other day. Like any other day, he is wearing his red and white t-shirt with his signature scratched record emblem. Like any other day his bitchin' shades hide his eyes from the rest of the world. Like any other day, Dave is the coolest person for miles, and he knows it. 

Unlike any other day however, Dave now has a pokeball. And inside that pokeball is a cyndaquill - Vulcan, Dave's first pokemon and partner in crime.

Not literal crime of course. Dave's plans are far too grand to involve anything as mundane as petty thievery. No, Dave plans to conquer the world. And it all begins today, this day that is not like any other day.

Dave is ready, because he knows this is the day that the reign of Dave Strider begins in full. 

Does Dave know a more awesome person than himself? No, he didn't think so. _Damn_ it's good to be him.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 20, 2012)

*"Bug Catcher" Josh, Dragonite Bay*

It had started as an idea when Kevin's Charmander had first pummeled Ravager. Well, more like a bitter form of humor than an idea, because honestly, what chance did he stand? With this afternoon's decisive victory however, the idea had solidified itself, entrenched in Josh' mind. He found there was little else to think about now. It could be done. He had witnessed it first hand now, watched Kevin's Charmander bite the dust after a single well-prepared move. And so the idea droned, taking over Josh' mind. Moments ago he had become certain. This was his destiny.

Josh packed his stuff quietly in his room. A large bulging backpack contained all of the boy's possessions. He didn't yet know what he was going to do with his bug plushies or his collection of League-winning Pok?mon figurines on the road, but he packed them anyway. After all, he might not return home for years. Ravager sat silently on his desk, now devoid of any other stuff. The Pok?mon felt something drastic was about to change their lives forever. Josh smiled at the Venipede. "You ready, boy?" Ravager replied, chirping his Venipede chirp. The Pok?mon had no idea what was going on, yet it was clear that he didn't want to seem ignorant. Josh picked up the Pok?mon and put it on his shoulder, then exited the room.

_And now for the hard part._ Josh could just slip away quietly, his parents would think he just went out to play with Ravager, but it didn't seem right. It was no way to repay his parent's taking care of him for so long. And so the next part of his journey, the very first part, was bound to get messy and exhausting. Josh inched down the stairs, hoping that his mother would not come up to him and ask him why he had packed all his earthly belongings in the bulgy backpack on his back. It would screw up the timing real good, making everything much harder from the get-go. Mercifully, the hallways remained silent. Josh walked at the front door. He could hear his mother rummaging around in the kitchen, probably preparing some snacks for the visit of his family this afternoon. _Perfect. She won't be able to chase me that long. She can't keep the family waiting, after all._

Josh took a slow and deep breath. _And so it started._ He took a last look down the familiar hallway of his home for twelve years, then steeled himself. The difficulty, of course, was that his mother would never allow him to walk out on them for a few years. Josh had thought about it long and hard. Only one way of doing this right remained. He took a deep breath again, opened the front door and turned around. "Mom! I'm going out to gather gym badges, defeat the Pok?mon league and become it's champion! See you in a few years!" Josh had started running before he heard his mom's reply. "Sure honey, see you in... Wait what? Hell no you aren't!" Josh scrambled into a sprint but his heavy backpack held him back._Why did I take the figurines?_

Josh glanced over his shoulder. His mom had stormed out of the house with a great wooden spoon in hand. He prided himself on the fact that he could out run his entire family, but with a backpack that was about as big as his body and stuffed to the brim with all his belongings, this didn't quite hold true. His mother was gaining on him, yelling childhood threats at him which had long ago lost their meaning. _So what if you count to three? It's not like I won't get punished if you don't finish your count._ Josh took another look. It was hopeless this way. There was only one way out, once again. Josh shrugged off his backpack, his stuff hitting the ground with a dull thud, then ran for it. Soon his mother's screams vanished in the distance.

_No stuff, no idea where to go. Such a perfect start to my journey._ Even though he had outran his mother some time ago, Josh kept running. His mom would probably put Officer Jenny on his trail and he had absolutely no intention of returning home. The more ground between him and Dragonite Bay, the better. He ran. Dragonite Bay vanished in the landscape behind him, fields and forest before him and in the distance imposing mountains. Exhaustion filled Josh' body. His muscles started cramping. He wouldn't make it much further. He knew that he wouldn't be safe on his own out in the wild, much less sleeping. Great was his relief then, when in the distance appeared a figure, its blonde hair shining with the rays of the sun. _Whoever it is, it is my salvation. For now._

His salvation was a young, golden-haired boy who casually strolled in the sun, a Mudkip at his side. As Josh watched, the boy sat down, preparing to camp. Josh stumbled into the unbuilt camp, startling the boy, then fell down on the ground. "Please... Chased... Food... Sleep..." Without any more words, Josh fell asleep at the feet of his future companion.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 20, 2012)

*Logan Yune Maxwell*​
His eyes darted, the bushed from the distance started to rustle heavily, this young golden haired boy rose his brow as the winds patterns weren't as heavy or rough as to create such a rough resounding noise. Mudkip eyes swayed, a short glance was given towards her, his eyes reflected his thoughts, one that told her that to prepped herself, she stood upon her four shot legs, her eyes narrowed and she prepared herself in a battle stance, even though he had engaged in a battle recently against a Phanpy, his pokemon needed rest, he would still engage in battle to protect what he had in this camp, a dull stare was  plastered in his mien, not before long something rocketed out of the bushed, the young man, jumped, and soon a young man, even younger than him, panting heavily with sweat coursing down his head, face reddened from exhaustion. Soon he worded some words that cut of ever few seconds. His eyes slightly opened widely, as he soon felt as sleep under his feet.

He looked at him, slight strokes of breath gave this bugly child, hair of blue and skin tanned like the summer sand, Logan could not help but gave out a slight sigh, his adventure had just commenced and things just started to get interesting, his eyes swayed towards the Mudkip who was bewildered, unknowing of what to do or what do think, his trainer only extended his hands and soothed her head, petting it slight as she released a pleased sigh, she soon calmed and curled up, closing her eyes and falling into sleep once again. He smiled and turned his gaze back to the child once more, rubbing the back of his head as he wondered: _This is a surprising turn of events. What to do?_ He turned and saw that his tent wasn't even finished, yet his sleeping bag was outside and opened.

"Yeah, I'll do that. I guess you're under my care until you wake up."

He walked towards the young man, lifted him carried him on his arms, the kid weighted much more than he had planned, this caused Logan to slightly lose balance, but he quickly regained it with one, two, three good sturdy steps and one heave of breath. Realizing he had his footing once more he would  walk towards the bag and place him gently upon it's comfy material, nabbing his bag he pulled out the pillow and lifted the head of the young man, placing it upon it as he just stood and turned. He glanced at the not quite finished camp site. He looked over the shoulder of the dark skinned young man, and then he once more released yet another sigh.

"You're hungry too I suppose. I should start cooking something up too."

He walked towards his bag once more and picked a few materials and spices. He looked at thoroughly and picked the small cooking pod and placed it next to him.

"Curry will do it. I should also prepare something for the pokemon, at least for two."

He started to wonder and search for items that could be used for a fire, after a few brief moments the found what he was looking for, using a slightly large stone to sit in it as he placed everything were it was suppose to be, his eyes focused as he used two sticks to create friction, it would be much easier if he had a fire pokemon on his side, but sadly he didn't, so he had to do this ranger style, but this didn't bother him. In fact it made for a great experience, someday he would be able to speak about this to his friends, family and all his loved ones. Even to him... that man that he strives to defeat with all his being.

"Very well..."

releasing those words, as to mentally prepare himself he started to dish out his things into the pod, creating a emanating scent that smelled not only delicious, but would allure anything that had a sense of smell. But the would need to get some answers form this young man, why was he running from? The police? Pokemon?... his mother? Was this child something troublesome? Whatever the case, there was little to be done at this moment.

"Well... whatever. He'll be awake soon, probably sooner than later. Before the Curry gets cold."

He continued to do what he was doing, awaiting for the kid to awaken.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 20, 2012)

*[Dawn of a New Adventure]​*​
[The Black Dragon, the Rambunctious Chick and the Wiley Trainer Girl]​​
[Dianna Whitman, Dragonite Bay]​
Orange Dew is known throughout the world as the Gateway to the Hishio Region, and unlike its sister Region of Sairu this Gateway is more hospitable then Legend Island, but Legend Island and Sairu is a story for another time, today like many days new faces arrive on the island from all over the world to begin their journeys to become Pok?mon Masters, a lofty dream for those that are willing to dream it. Today though, the stars and planets have aligned correctly as three lives are about to intersect to tell a story that is uniquely theirs but strangely mirror events that have already been scribed in the annals of history ~ 

It was a serene and beautiful day in the Harbor City of Dragonite Bay, as it is most days. The sun hung peacefully in the sky and basked the harbor in its loving rays. From its position in the sky, one could tell it was getting close to noon and all the hustle and bustle of daily life in a harbor town was in full swing. ~

“Get your fresh fish HERE!” a burly voice shouts as the sound of cleaver hitting wood can be heard. ‘The best seafood money can buy!’ the voice adds over the crunch of ice as fresh product was always hitting the shelves. ‘Get your world famous Rage Candy Bars here!’ a woman, a relative of the shop keep in Johto, cries as a crowd gathers around her booth. ‘Everything must go today!’ she adds while handing a bar to a paying customer. ‘Buy one get one HALF OFF!’ she adds which causes excitement in the crowd. Even as busy as it was, people were forced to pause and put a hold on life’s errands when a loud and powerful roar echoes across the small community that is followed by the thunderous sounds of beating wings. From the far edge of town a shadow swoops past and travels the length of the main road of town soaring over a certain blonde trainer as she became more acquainted with her Piplup. The current of the pass causes the beautiful woman’s hair to stir in the wake of another powerful roar. People scatter as they fail to get a good look at shadowed blur as it headed toward the harbor. 

A greying man wearing a derby and brown button-up suit smiles warmly while looking down at his pocket watch as the shadow sailed overhead, oblivious to the commotion that was stirring around him,  “My what a marvelous day.” he murmurs while polishing off his cup of coffee.  “S’cuse me missy, could I have a refill?” he asks a waitress who was busy watching the people around her follow the shadow with curiosity. ‘What?’ she blankly asks whist turning back to the man.  The slow paced walk of the crowed turned to a run as the shadowed figure in the sky slowed enough to be identifiable as a Charizard, a very strangely colored Charizard at that. Another roar quakes the air with tremendous force as a jet of black flame licked at the noon air causing the already warm day to become just that warmer as the large beast landed just shy of the main landing of the harbor. People stood with mouths hitting the ground as a girl with light pink hair hops from its back.  “Thanks for the ride!” the girl shouts cheerfully while petting the large black Pok?mon on the thigh,  “And do let William know that despite his fashionably late antics which caused me to miss the boat, I’m only a day behind schedule.” she adds in almost a scolding manner which causes the large Charizard to roll its eyes. 

 “Hey, don’t be that way Bryagh.” the young lady states as sweet formed on her brow. But again the Charizard seemed to care little for the situation as it turned its attention to the growing crowed, thick black flames licked at the roof of its mouth in anticipation of a battle, but no one here seemed to want to, so instead the large beast bent down to the young woman that had rode in on it and lightly nudges a Charmander that clung steadfast to the woman’s right shoulder.  “I knew you had a soft spot somewhere Bryagh.” the girl giggled causing the large Pok?mon to blush enough for it to be even seen over the sheen of its dark scales. With a beat of its large wings Bryagh takes off,  “Tell Amy I love her!” the girl shouts up as Bryagh jets back off toward Sairu and the Chaos Gym of Condor. With a sigh the girl turns around and is greeted by a large crowd of people that were gawking in her direction. An uneasy smile spreads across her lips and she quickly grabs onto the small overprotective Pok?mon that attempted to leap from her shoulder,  “What?” she asks flipping her free hand though her shoulder length locks.  “Have you folks never seen a Charizard?” she adds as her eyes fell over the crowd.

But all the gathered people do is look at the young girl dumfounded at what they had seen. Sweat rolls down her face as she again sighs, she had picked up on one of William’s bad habits of making a ‘grand’ entrance and this was always the result even with people that knew of the Chaos Gym’s unique collection of exotic Pok?mon.  “Well, if you people are just going to stand there and gawk, can someone at least tell me where I can get this updated?” the young lady asks pulling a jade green Pok?dex from behind her back. Again all the girl got was silence, which really began to irk her to the point she was tempted to let Charmander go. But as the vile thought crossed her mind a young boy holding a Dragonair plushie steps forward, his meeting with Milly lightly emboldened him. “Um…, Pro..” but that was all he could muster as the girl’s eyes fell on him. This causes the young boy’s mother to act, “What my son was trying to say is, that Professor Ore could probably help you in that regard.” She states. The girl smiled, this was a good start.  “Why thanks, so where can I find this Professor Ore?” she asks. The boy nervously points down the main street, ‘Y. you can’t miss it.’ He states with little certainty in his voice. 

Squatting beside him, the girl pats him on the head,  “Thank you very much.” she says as she pulled a card from her inner coat pocket, handing it to him she stands and begins to walk toward the Professor’s house. Shocked the boy looks at the card, it was a Dragonair trading card the rare one to boot. “Thank You!” he shouts while turning, but the girl was already gone to his and the people that stood around him surprise. ~~


----------



## Gaja (Apr 20, 2012)

*Milly Sharp - Dragonite Bay*

Spending several more minutes Milly found pretty much anything done by her little Piplup super cute and adorable. She just wanted to hug it and carry it around is if it were a doll or something. But before they could continue on a massive black shadow went soaring over them, pulling Milly's hair behind it. The blond girl closed her eyes to avoid the dust as she tried to hold her hair in place.

As the wind weakened she noticed that the shadow, now clearly a pokemon landed and upon doing so, released a frightening roar. Chills ran down Milly's spine as she too walked closer towards the pokemon. But wait a minute, she stopped for a second. "Huh... Piplup, where are you? Piplup?" She looked left and right, behind her and even above.

Piplup weren't capable of flying, right? When suddenly she heard a weak "Piiip.", and then she realized it. Piplup was holding on to her backpack and was hiding as soon as he saw what monster just flew past him. "Ohhhh you're so cute. But don't worry I'm here." Taking the little water pokemon in to her arms the blond trainer gave it a warm hug as she saw a pink haired girl jump of the black Charizard.

Before she could get any closer there was already a crowd, and before you knew it the girl went in an unknown direction while the Charizard was of on its way. "_Scary..._" She thought to herself while looking at the flying lizard. Who in world trained that one...

But as Milly didn't get a chance to get closer she simply took a picture of the flying lizard as it went further in to the distance, using her pokedex. Looking at the somewhat blurry picture she sighted. "Oh well, at least being a Pokemon trainer isn't boring." Piplup jumped out of Milly's arms and on to the ground, pointing at a nearby cafe. Milly observed for a few seconds and nodded. "Might as well, I did promise you a poke-snack. Let's go." 

Soon Miss Sharp was sitting in the small cafe, ordering a chocolate milkshake, while Piplup would get some local snacks that the waitress recommended. The establishment had a few customers in it, though Piplup's attention was drawn by a tall muscular man well in his 30's, if not even 40's. The small blue pokemon raised its little arm and spoke as if it were a freaking mafia member. "*Pip!*" Milly watched her pokemon behave all 'grown up' and turned her attention towards the Johto native.  "He seems to like you. I'm Milly and this is..." Pausing for a second Milly made sure, alright that would be the name of her first pokemon. "... Lulu."

She smiled politely and closed her eyes as she did so, greeting the older man who was enjoying a refill. And as Milly talked to the older man the entire harbor town went back to its usual doings, as the show that the giant black Charizard gave was now over...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 20, 2012)

Hiro Yagami - Dragonite Bay

"This is where the journey began of a young man who would grow up to be one of world's most legendary trainers, probably the most attractive one as well."

"Who could've known that this handsome devil would....."

"Mister, who are you talking to?" A little girl, dressed in a Pikachu outfit tugged on the sleeve of a teen who had been staring off in the distance. Dragonite Bay wasn't in view yet, but it should be any minute now.

"Uh.......Good question." To who did one narrate to?, it seemed appropriate with his adventure and him being the hero of the story. "The audience I guess.....But I can't be both the hero and the narrater, I should find someone to narrate for me." He rubbed his chin as he gave it some thought. He was going to need company, there were simply too many roles this heroic party needed and even his awesome self couldn't fulfill all of them.

"Hey, kid would you like to become my narrator." He dug into his pockets, retrieving a piece of candy from it. "I'll pay you in candy."

"Susie, come back to mommy." Susie flashed Hiro a smile and gave a quick wave before she run back to her mom. The mom wasn't entirely at ease leaving her daughter with some weirdo who was talking to himself and offered candy.

Hiro just shrugged and ate the candy himself. "Ah well, any decent hero attracts suitable companions like.......How.....A.....Trubbish?....Yeah, like how a Trubbish attracts flies." Yeah.....He wasn't all that good when it came to sayings. 

---------------------

Sometime later

"And so it begins." With that, he took off, pushing his way trough the crowd of people trying to disembark from the ferry. There were some annoyance with his rudeness and negative remarks but Hiro was way too excited to take it slow or take notice of their comments.

As soon as he hit the streets, he actually started running towards his destination. He had been running for a good minute or two before it dawned on him that he wasn't actually sure where he was supposed to go......

His running around had already drawn some attention, with various people shaking their heads at this kids obvious unbridled enthusiasm. One of those that had been shaking their heads was Mary, a 70 year young retired pokemon nurse who had just gone out to buy some groceries. She had seen his kind before, they were a common sight in Dragonite Bay. Starting trainers looking to get their first pokemon, this one was a bit older than your average starting trainer but he had sparkle in his eyes.

She gasped when the kid suddenly grabbed her by the shoulder. "Lady, where can I find professor.....professor......" He also wasn't good with names. "Orion?"

"I think you mean Professor Ore, take a right as you get on the main street over there and you can't miss it." She pointed out the direction for him and ended up getting shook by the excited future trainer.
"Thank you lady." And once again, he took off.

---------------

Sometime later than that

"Oompf!" Hiro was about to enter Ore's residence but bumped into someone. 

"Oh my, aren't just you just delicious." Whoever he bumped into sure didn't mind it, to say the least. A hand was held out to help Hiro back up. "Hey, there cutie......I'm Jules and this is my brother Romeo." While the voice was rather effeminate, it belonged to a man. Though dressed rather fashionable and 'glamorous' compared to his brother, who besides the fashion sense looked identical to his brother....But seeing as they were identical twins, it wasn't that much of a surprise.

"Yeah, I guess I'm pretty delicious." The fact this guy was obviously hitting on him was lost on Hiro, who just thought this guy was perceptive. Among the many things his small island, with a population of about 800 but only like 2% of those were humans, didn't have...Okamas was one of them.

"Jules, we need to get going." Romeo took off, shoving himself past Hiro. "You can always pick up some idiot sometime later, right now we need to start training and collecting badges."

Jules sighed dramatically. "That's too bad honey, well maybe I'll see you on the road." He gave a quick hug, something Hiro found odd..... People didn't do that where he was from, well at least guy on guy. Well his dad always said that people from the big regions were crazy. "Bye bye!"

"Yeah....Whatever." He gave a quick wave, but he had more important things on his mind than that weird guy and that asshole he was with. 

--------------

Some even later than that

"So pick whichever you want." 

"Ooh, a Chimchar!" He pressed his head up to the screen, something the professor didn't appreciate and he pulled Hiro's head away from the screen and used his sleeve to wipe the screen. "Ooh a Charmender!"

"Ooh a Snivy!" Choosing wasn't his strong suit either, but long ago he had devised a method to tackle this issue. "This calls for the hand of destiny!" This hand, which turned out to be his left was pressed in front of his eyes. While it's smaller sibling, the finger of Destiny, the index finger of his right hand went to the screen.

"Hahah, well good choice."This kid was a bit...... unusual, but Ore couldn't help but chuckle at his antics. He grabbed the pokeball containing his choice, a few extras and a pokedex and handed them to Hiro. "Alright, here you are." He was about to explain the pokedex, give some advice and wish the boy success but he had blinked and poof.....Hiro was suddenly gone.

"Thanks Professor Oreo!" Hiro was already outside, but remembered that he had forgotten to thank the man so he popped his head trough an open window before leaving the estate.

"Alright, time to meet my partner." He released his starter pokemon from it's ball, and it turned out to be a cute looking Torchic. The pokemon had a frown on his face as he saw his trainer, the first impression wasn't all that great from his perspective. What happened next only worsened his opinion.

"Come here son, from now you're official part of the Yagami family." Hiro grabbed the Torchic and pulled him in for a tight hug. "Come give daddy a hug."

"Chick Chick!" How humiliating! Well he wasn't going to stand for it, and so the little bird pokemon started pecking at Hiro. 

"Hey, don't kiss me so hard!"


----------



## Michellism (Apr 21, 2012)

*Violet
Dragonite Bay; Orange Dew Island*

The grotesque hiker chowed down on his sixth lava cookie, his face peppered with auburn crumbs. Violet throws a menacing scowl, her stomach growling having not eaten anything all day. It seemed to get to Charmander as well who gritted his fangs, His flame increasing in size. "You know you could share some of that you big oaf" Violet muffled under her voice.

"What was that?" The hiker growled back causing Violet to jump a bit. "Nothing. I didn't say anything" Violet reassured him. Butterfrees and Deerling could be seen in the clearing as the forest slowly began to fade. The grasslands transitioning to a more mountainous terrain. Geodude's sunbathed letting out sighs, Cubone's peeked over cliffs looking down at the three, and Diglett's occassionally popped up from the ground with a resounding "Dig" sound.

"Charmander" The orange lizard hissed as a few of the meaner pokemon shot scowls at them. "THERE!" The man exclaimed, The sounds of fighting could be heard. All around them defeated geodude's and sandshrews could be found. The culprit stood triumphantly in the middle. A Snivy. It stood there, Smug, Looking down at her foes with a smirk that marked her face.

"What's that?" Violet asked having never seen a pokemon like that in this region. Taking out it's pokedex it opened up answering in a male robotic voice "Snivy, the Grass Snake Pok?mon. Cool, calm, and collected, Snivy uses photosynthesis to collect energy with the leaf on its tail." She looked back at the pokemon who hadn't even acknowledge their presence. "A Snivy huh?"

"THERE IT IS! THAT DAMN BRAT DEFEATED MY POKEMON!" The man roared over the two as he shook it's fist at the grass pokemon. Charmander whose usually quite lazy stepped to the fore front looking just as confident as his opponent. Gusting out a small breath of fire it stood eye to eye with snivy. "Sni" Snivy said before turning it's back ready to return to the entrance of the cave.

Charmander gritted it's teeth and let out an ember attack "CHARMANDER!" Violet called out. Snivy quickly turn using the petal on it's tail as a fan blowing out the flames. The sparkling pieces of fire rained down like star dust as Snivy posed. "Sni" It let out another confident squeal as it planted its feet in the ground.

"HEY CHARMANDER WHAT'S THE BIG IDEA! I NEVER ORDERED YOU TO ATTACK!" The younger trainer exclaimed. Charmander paid no mind as the two pokemon continue to heated glances. Snivy however seemed as cool and collected as ever. Looking at violet it merely snickered before sticking out it's tounge at her. "WHY THAT LITTLE RUNT! CHARMANDER TACKLE!"

Charmander nodded it's head and charged off, Snivy waited for the perfect chance before stepping out of the way letting it's tail guide charmanders direction. The lizard slammed into a rock causing the snake pokemon to let out a boastful laugh. Rubbing it's head Charmander gritted it's teeth. "DAMMIT HE'S MAKING YOU LOOK LIKE A FOOL!" 

Stepping back up Charmander. "We'll beat her won't we charmander?!" Nodding it's head the two stared against the it's new foe.​


----------



## Vergil (Apr 22, 2012)

*Nate and You Bastard!*

*Dragonite Bay.*

“How did I end up here?” Nathan asked himself as he walked, following his Chimchar. It seemed to have a better direction than Nate did, who really didn’t care where he ended up. He had been told by just about every authority figure in his life that he needed direction; that raising a pokemon would be good for him. He had got his pokemon from some professor who told him stuff about....things. He'd figure it out. It's not as if You Bastard wanted to stay in his pokeball anyway. Nate could understand that. 

There were some real strange olk collecting pokemon. All enthusiastic, spouting how they wanted to be the very best like no-one ever was. Sounded too cheesy for Nate. He was happy just being who he was and seeing what happened next.

The prof had started talking about types of pokemon, Nate just said "That one" and pointed at the monkey with fire coming out its tail. There were other kids there too, some chick got a penguin, another dude with long hair got a fire bird...or something. Nate took his pokemon, some balls and some sort of computer thing and just got out of there.

“Let’s stop here.” Nate said and lay down on a park bench idly watching the world go by. His head rested on his hand and he looked at various trainers teaching their pokemon various moves and having fun with their little companions. Chimcar looked at Nate with an evil grin and then ran off. Nate turned away from the park and started to doze on the bench.

“AAAH! What’s that pokemon doing??!! It stole my candy!”

“Wha-! Get off my head! It took me ages to do my hair!

“Whose pokemon is this!?!”

Nate felt a hand on his shoulder. “Sir! I think this pokemon is yours. Do you realise how much trouble its causing?”

Nate turned around and yawned at the police officer who was holding the little monkey gently by the back of it’s neck. “Yeah, give it ten minutes and it’ll wear itself out.”

“That’s not how you treat a pokemon! You can’t just let it do what it wants!” The police officer reprimanded.

“Why not? If it were in the wild it would do the same thing. Live and learn and all that.” Nate asked

“That’s so irresponsible! You shouldn’t be allowed pokemon!” A crowd had gathered around Nate who closed his eyes and was pretending to sleep. The owner of the voice was a large, rotund woman who had her red hair utter messed up. Her voice was typically loud and full of condescending ire.

“Yeah yeah! I’m trying to sleep. You wanna try controlling You Bastard, then go right ahead and try, anything to get that loud voice out of my ear!” Nate said showing his back to the crowd again.

“We will! With love and attention and discipline This Chimchar will be the best behaved pokemon ever!”


1 and a half hours later.

The park was not nearly as clean as it was before as Nate stretched and looked lazily at it.

“Oi! You Bastard! You had enough fun yet?” Nate asked as there were 5 people strewn across the park all sweating and exhausted.

“Chimchar!” the little rascal grinned and nodded whilst stretching. It climbed up Nate’s shoulder and started to fall asleep there.

“Ugh, that bastard’s gonna pee on my shoulder. You do that and I’ll pee in your mouth, you hear me You Bastard!”

“Char, Char.” It waved dismissively. 

“Th-that pokemon….is the devil! Take it away, please!” the large woman exclaimed breathlessly in a hoarse whisper. 

“Seems like Chimchar has taught you a good lesson. No-one likes a loud mouth.” Nate licked the top of his index finger and felt where the wind was blowing. “Ok, so that way it is. I swear you better not pee on me…”

Nate and You Bastard headed towards a rocky pass, with not even a backwards glance at Dragonite Bay.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 23, 2012)

*[2.B.A. Master Redux Edition III]*​
[Dragonite Bay, Dianna Whitman]​

A warm smile crossed Gasper?s lips causing his mustache to wrinkle at the mention of the small aqua bird liking him.  ?Well there young fellow, I am quite pleased to meet you as well.? Gasper replies to the Pip the small Pok?mon gave him. Extending his free hand the older man gently wrapped his thumb and pointer finger around the Pok?mon?s wing and gave it a hearty handshake as if they?d been friends for years. Though the notion of shaking hands with a Pok?mon wasn?t weird per? se seeing it first hand, erm wing was. But this brought a smile to the blonde trainer?s features as she lightly laughed at the silliness. But the moment was starkly cut short as a shiver ran up Milly?s spine. * ?Puuuuurrrr.?* a sassy silk voice can be heard as the long body of a Persian ran along the young lady?s left leg. Gasper caught a laugh before it could escape,  ?Now, now Persian.? he states looking down at the Classy Cat Pok?mon as it flashed a sly grin back his way.  ?What have I told you about sneaking up on people and rubbing on them without announcing yourself?? he asks petting the cat on the head.

 ?Well, I do say young lady? Ms. Milly that I?m not the only one that is liked around here.? he adds as Persian turns back to Milly so she could lick the trainer?s hand with her rough tongue.  ?And I?m Lord Marcus Rhaines, it?s a pleasure to meet you, though you can call me Mark, all my friends do.? Gasper states as he forges himself a new identity whist sipping on a freshly refilled cup of coffee.  ?Feel free to have anything off the menu on me, did I tell you, you remind me of my granddaughter?? he adds as they continue to chat.

[Elsewhere in Dragonite Bay]

 ?They said just go down this road, and I couldn?t miss it.? Dianna states lowly to herself stopping so she could look around.  ?Char?? the Charmander that clung to her shoulder asks her head titling to the side.  ?What?s that Lily?? Dianna asks, yeah she finally named her Charmander, as she turned her attention to her long time traveling buddy.  ?Char, Char.? the Pok?mon replies nudging Dianna on the cheek in the direction she smelled the scent of a Fire type Pok?mon. Cutting her glance in the direction Lily was pushing her head; Dianna could see a trainer (A dunderheaded one at that) giving what appeared to be a Torchic a heavy hug. This of course was to the Torchic?s dismay as it started to Peck the trainer wildly.  ?Well that is maddeningly unhelpful.? Dianna states,  ?Charmander!? Lily replies nudging against the back of Dianna?s head. Now looking pass the strange duo Dianna sees a large building, no it was more akin to a manor. It strongly reminded her of Professor Pine?s Lab back in Sairu.  ?Leave it to the blind girl to find our destination.? Dianna says with a smile as she pulled a hand up to her companion to give her a pat on the head.  ?Well, shall we go Lily?? Dianna asks as she starts to walk toward the enigmatic duo that was the Torchic and its trainer.   ?Char.? Lily replied lowly while passing the hugging pair up.

?Ah so busy today, yes how..? Professor Ore starts as he turns to greet the new comers to his lab, however he stops short when he sees the Charmander clinging to Dianna?s shoulder. ?Oh, I do apologize. I thought you were her for your starting Pok?mon. But it seems that you already have one.? Ore states while walking up to the pair with a warm smile. Dianna returned it, thinking the whole while that every professor she?d ever meet acted the same way, even the world renown Professor Oak whom she met as a child. ?Ah, where are my manners. My name is Professor Ore, how may I help you?? he asks realizing that he was staring.  ?Nice to meet you too.? Dianna replied returning the formality.  ?My name is Dianna Whitman and this is Lily?,  ?Char!?,  ?and I was wondering if you could happen to update this for me.? she asks pulling her Pok?dex out and handing it over to the man.  Ore looks over the Pok?dex as he took a step away from Dianna, ?This is the strangest color? wait, did you say Dianna Whitman?? he starkly states turning his glance back to the pink haired trainer.  ?Yes?? Dianna replied with a confused tone.

?Ah, I?ve been expecting you, a Mrs. Draconis called about you yesterday, and said I?d be expecting you.? He states walking over to a table.  ?Sis called you?? Dianna asks, Amy is actually her cousin, walking up to the professor as he picked up a package. ?Yes, and she asked me to give you this care package.? Ore replied handing over the black leather bound box.  ?This defiantly has William written all over it.? Dianna lightly giggled as she was handed the box. ?As far as your Dex is concerned, yes young lady I can update it for you, though it could take a while depending on the model and current firmware version.~~


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 23, 2012)

*Luke Razer*

*Mission? Bring me the hostile Deino! II*​
*Borua Bone Island - Silver Route*

And so they were there in front of the aggressive dragon pokemon which apparetly has been causing problems for a while now. Luke smiled as this was something like their first real battle since both of them - Luke and Gaou - have been together. Even though it was a fight with a wild pokemon, creature that he had to deliver to Professor Tin once the mission is finsihed, he couldn?t keep himself from getting excited at the idea of watching how strong his partner was. His green eyes clashed with the orange ones of his pokemon agreeing in that it wa stime to start the mission officially.

" Okay then, Gaou use Tackle!! " the blue-haired teenager ordered as his loyal friend did just a she said. Shinx instahntly charged towards Deino which couldn?t stop growling at the electric pokemon.

" Shinx!! "the sound of his mouth as the tiny lion jumped, aiming for his attack to succeed. Though for his bad luck, Deino only had to jump aside to dodge before tackling him back and sending Shinx a couple of meters away.

" Wow, that one was a cool move! But we aren?t done yet. Gaou Tackle again! "his excited voice reached the ears of Gaou who, without hesitation, did as his trainer said. Deino did just the same too trying to counter Shinx?s efforts with the same attack." He sure knows how to do it! Gaou dodge and attack!"he said.

" Shinx!! "jumping aside Gaou dodged the tackle of the foe only to perform a successful tackle on Deino which was sent meters away too.

" Deino!! "the dragon pokemon roared in anger before charging at full speed towards Shinx. It?s mouth opened as it wa srunning leaving planty of footprints in his way. Deino?s teeth shining a little due to the small amount of light provided in that snowy territory.

" Gaou don?t go chickening now, take him head on with Spark!! " Luke instructed as the yellow and black pokemon only let out a cute but fierce battle cry before blue electricity could come out from its body as he charged too against Deino. Both pokemon collide as the dragon fit its fangs on Shinx but was immediately repeled by the shock caused due to the Spark attack.

Both creatures were panting though their eyes were still fixed on each other, that considering that Deino can?t look pretty well due to the fur covering its eyes.

" We will decide this with the next moves, pal "Luke stated confidently.​


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2012)

*"Bug Catcher" Josh*

Josh awoke to the smell of cooking curry. _Where am I?_ He slowly opened his eyes. _I'm in a sleeping bag. Someone must have tucked me in._ To his right was a small camp fire, a cooking pot above it. _Well, that explains the curry smell._ A blonde boy was stirring the curry, a Mudkip at his side. Josh' memories returned to him in a flash. He'd run away from home in his quest to become the League champion, then had stumbled down in this very boy's camp, exhausted from the long run. The idiocy of his actions now dawned to him. _What if this guy had been a bad guy? Enough of those around. I just ran in blindly, then fell asleep, leaving me open to well... anything._

He seemed to have been lucky though. Not much point in tucking someone in and making a meal if the guy had had bad intentions. _Wait. Where's Ravager?_ Josh instinctively grabbed for his belt. He felt relieved when he touched the cold, smooth surface of his pok?ball. The sudden movement drew the attention of the boy stirring the pot. "Awake, are you?" Josh looked op dumbly, not really knowing what to say to someone who had taken care of him without even knowing his name. The boy looked nice enough, an easy smile on his face. He had retained his casual posture at the fire, which was another thing that reassured Josh. 

The boy was clearly waiting on an answer. Josh shook away his general confusion. The least he could do to repay the favor was talk with this savior of his. He sat up, put his hand on the back of his head in some sort of apologetic gesture, then faced the boy. "I guess so. Thanks a lot for taking care of me, mister. My name is Josh." He propped himself up to a more comfortable position, folding his legs under him. "I apologize for the confusion I must have caused. I was just too tired to think straight." Josh could feel his stomach rumbling and gave the curry a wishful look.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 24, 2012)

Team Mystery Base.

A few minutes from now a meeting was scheduled here inside the office of Servantes D'albion. He was man in charge of this base, being an Team Mystery Executive. Part of his responsibilities was to oversee the grunt in his region, like assign them assign them their squads and day to day missions, with the higher ups usually selecting the grunts for the more challenging missions but when it came to chase after this pokemon or look into that rumor, then it was Servantes who would oversee it.

It was actually rather boring work, and he loved it. He absolutely hated field work and being chained to his desk was just perfect, especially after having chased after and looked into oh so many things during his time as a grunt. Besides, he always managed to have a few laughs, even behind his desk. His plans for the upcoming meeting was a perfect example. Among the list of grunts he had to place, there were many names with each their own talents and personalities. And how did you choose which grunt to partner up with who?

He did so by making the most god awful but hilarious partnerships. Like this lady here. Of the two files at the top of the stack was the file of Maxima Contessa Valentina Luciano, commonly known as the Red Princess in these circles. She earned this little gem of a nickname because she happens to be the little redheaded baby girl of Team Mystery's leader. He knew enough about her that she was going places, even without the familial relations, but she would be a major pain in the ass. 

The other file at the top of that stack was that of Black Faith, to Ser that name sounded like the punk just walked out of a manga. And he was a grade A sicko, with a list of incidents in his file longer than his arm. And most of those incidents involved blood, and usually that of others. It was the sick and twisted mind that made Team Mystery what it is today and they were happy to have them. Even if it was just so that he was with them and not against them. He too would most likely be a major pain in the ass to work with.

And luckily, Ser didn't have to work with either of them. And best was, he could set up up a inevitable train wreck of a partnership and just sit back and enjoy the show.

She was a bit early, but it suited the little overachiever. Just like how she knocked but didn't bother to wait for a response before entering. She strutted in like she owned the place, a shiny Vulpix cradled in her arms but placed on the seat of a chair. Instead of sitting down she greeted the executive. "Good Day Mr. D'albion, how are you today?" 

She glanced over the contains of his desk, her eyes picking up on her name on one file and so she grabbed it and the one nearest to it. Her's was placed back on the desk almost immediately, the other one was what interested her now. 

"Oh you've got to be kidding me." One look at the guy, though not recognizing him from the fight earlier, was enough for her. She would not stand for this. "I don't know what for sick game you're trying to play this time, but I'm not taking some common ruffian as my partner." She stomped back to the seat where her Vulpix had been sitting, grabbed it and then set down angrily. Running her fingers trough the strawberry blond curls of her precious vixen would help calm her down.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 26, 2012)

*Nate and You Bastard!

How not to make friends - By Nate.*

It was night time and Nate was looking for a place to rest. The rocky path was…rocky and he wasn’t used to walking this much. His feet hurt and he had eaten his provisions (one peanut butter and jam sandwich, a ‘Dynamito’ chocolate bar and a carrot.) and his stomach was rumbling.

“You’re looking tastier by the minute you know that You Bastard? And after you peed on my shoulder I totally should..”

“Chim!” the monkey whacked Nate across the back of the head and leaped off his shoulder. 

“Oi you bastard come back!!” Nate and YB ran randomly around the rocky terrain, when YB noticed a quaint wooden hut with a warming light coming from inside; more importantly an open window to escape from his ravenous master. It dived into the hut, but Nate also dived, caught it as it was leaping inside only to slide across a table filled with plates and food.

“Burglar!” a spritely female voice shouted, Nate looked up and saw one slender leg on the ground and the other far behind it, wound up and ready to strike.

“Wait! I’m not a…”

It was far too late, Nate took a huge kick to the face, spun multiple times in the air before crashing into a wall. Nate was picked up by the throat and made to stand up, all of which was done by the girl’s legs. She held him against the wall with her foot as she glared at him,

“You dare come into our house and ruin our dinner and try and rob us? I’ll make sure scum like you never have kids again! You have anything to say?”

“P…P…”

“P? You trying to say Please? Are you begging for your life? Well You’ll have to beg harder bitch. I’m gonna…”

“Pants…I’ve never seen a girl’s underwear before. Heh, they’re cute. Strawberries huh?”

The dark haired woman’s eyes lit up an ominous purple as she released his neck but hammered into his stomach and groin multiple times. “Machine gun kick!!”

“AAAAAAHHH!”


1 hour later.

Nate woke up in a room with a huge amount of posters on the wall. “uuuuuh.” He groaned as he nursed his stomach and nether region. He’d seen those pokemon before, fighting ones. He’s seen them at a mine once on a school trip as they were breaking rocks. 

“You’re awake then hmm?” the dark haired girl said, her arms crossed as she leaned on the door frame. Her eyes were a deep brown, she wore a leather jacket and a short white skirt, with knee high black boots on. Her t-shirt said “I can go from 0 to bitch in 2.2 seconds”

Nate pointed to it “I’m sure you can go faster.” As he rubbed his throat.

“Yeah I can. You’re lucky your pokemon gave a shit about you. Told Bruce that you weren’t a burglar but just an idiot.”

“…thanks You Bastard.”

“You should be thanking him. I was about to tie a concrete block around your feet and dump you in a lake.”

“Ahaha…yeah…yeah you’re funny.” Nate said not finding that much humour in the situation. The girl pointed to the side of the bed and there was a concrete block with a rope on it. Nate jumped up in shock.

“You’re psycho!”

“Fuck yeah I am. Anyone comes into my house and screws with me is going to get hurt bad.” She cracked her knuckles but then loosened up a little, “Bu anyone that can make this little shithead like him can’t be all bad.”

She picked up the Chimchar, who wriggled free and ran off

“Yeah he’s a shit that one. A good shit but a shit none the less.” Nate said as he heard a huge clatter and YB’s trademark snigger. “So what’s with the posters?”

“None of your damned business.” The girl huffed.

“Think you’re badass huh? With all that leather and shit, looking like some dominatrix from a bad S&M movie. It’s bitch this, bitch that – you know what I see? Some girl who’s really an ordinary, boring person but who is trying to make up for it by acting like she’s got haemorrhoids.”

The girl looked at him with a face that was angry, shocked and incredulous. “You…Are you really that stupid? I could’ve kicked you to death, drowned you in a lake….”

“Yeah but because a pokemon told you that I was a good guy you didn’t. Just like in some cheesy cartoon. Well guess what babe – me and You Bastard will rob you! Hah! Take your food, your bra and your underwear!” Nate said stretching out his shoulder.

“P…P…” the girl stammered.

“You trying to say please don’t sir? You’re going to have to beg harder than that bitch!” Nate said with a grin

“Pervert! Holy shit you’re gonna die today!” the girl flipped back her hair.

“Won’t be as easy as it was last time lil miss boring. No cheap shot in this time.” Nate said in a strange stance.

“Raaarrgh!” the girl scream as she flew towards him.


----------

